# Tearing trotz G-Sync?



## supermatze1994 (28. August 2019)

Hallo Leute,
ich besitze den Acer Predator XB1 XB241YU und muss feststellen, dass ich trotz aktiviertem G-Sync ab und zu Tearing in Apex Legends feststellen muss. Vsync ist sowohl im Treiber als auch im Spiel ausgeschaltet. FPS sind auf 141(135) FPS gecappt. Habt ihr eine Idee, woran das liegen kann?

AMD R5 1600@ 3,8GHz
16GB RAM @ 3000
Gtx1080

Lg


----------



## v-rin (29. August 2019)

probiere mal VSync im Treiber auf an zu stellen und schau ob es immer noch auftritt.


----------



## Richu006 (29. August 2019)

Spiel läuft im exklusiven Vollbildmodus??(Borderless Window genügt meist nicht für g-sync)
Und ja mit den FPS cap ist das je nach Spiel auch so ne Sache... 
Ich würde das FPS cap rausnehmen und dafür im Treiber V-sync aktivieren, evtl hast du da minimal mehr input lag, aber in den FPS zahlen 144+ merkt man das nicht mehr wirklich

Und wenn du sowieso das minimum an input lag möchtest, dann musst du V-sync und g-sync deaktivieren, und den fps freien Lauf lassen. 
Dann hast du zwar tearing, dafür aber der minimalste input lag. Das würde aber fast nur competetive Sinn machen xD


----------



## blautemple (29. August 2019)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Und wenn du sowieso das minimum an input lag möchtest, dann musst du V-sync und g-sync deaktivieren, und den fps freien Lauf lassen.
> Dann hast du zwar tearing, dafür aber der minimalste input lag. Das würde aber fast nur competetive Sinn machen xD



Gsync erzeugt allerdings keinen zusätzlichen Inputlag: G-SYNC 101 | Blur Busters


----------



## Richu006 (29. August 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Gsync erzeugt allerdings keinen zusätzlichen Inputlag: G-SYNC 101 | Blur Busters



Das sagt das Werbegebrabel von Nvidia...
Diverse Tests von unabhängigen Leuten behaupten aber was anderes.

Es erzeugt sicher weniger lag als V-sync... aber es erzeugt nicht keinen lag.

Btw ich weis was g-sync ist... ich habe selber 3 g-sync monitore.


----------



## blautemple (29. August 2019)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Das sagt das Werbegebrabel von Nvidia...
> Diverse Tests von unabhängigen Leuten behaupten aber was anderes.
> 
> Es erzeugt sicher weniger lag als V-sync... aber es erzeugt nicht keinen lag.
> ...



Hast du den Artikel wenigstens mal gelesen?


----------



## Painkiller (29. August 2019)

> Das sagt das Werbegebrabel von Nvidia...
> Diverse Tests von unabhängigen Leuten behaupten aber was anderes.


Seit wann liefert Blur Busters denn "Werbegebrabbel von Nvidia"? 
Hast du auch Quellen für die Tests? Die subjektive Wahrnehmung ist bei jedem Menschen nämlich anders.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (29. August 2019)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Das sagt das Werbegebrabel von Nvidia...
> Diverse Tests von unabhängigen Leuten behaupten aber was anderes.



Das behauptet der oben verlinkte Test, wenn man ihn liest, versteht und nicht nur die Zahlen anschaut. Die Zahlen sind nur niedriger, da die TEILbilder etwas eher angezeigt werden, nicht aber die Vollbilder. Sofern kein ganzes Frame Lag vorliegt, kann man nicht wirklich von einem "höheren" Lag sprechen, meine ich. Ich selbst habe das öfters gemessen und komme zum selben Ergebnis. Erst gestern wieder habe ich den Lenovo Y27gq bei 240 Hz mit und ohne G-Sync gemessen und wurde wieder bestätigt.

Und wenn es ohnehin nur um "competitive" geht, will ich behaupten, dass man mit einem geschmeidigen, gleichmäßigem Bild schneller reagieren kann als mit einem Tearing-Flackern der Kanten.


----------



## Richu006 (29. August 2019)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Seit wann liefert Blur Busters denn "Werbegebrabbel von Nvidia"?
> Hast du auch Quellen für die Tests? Die subjektive Wahrnehmung ist bei jedem Menschen nämlich anders.



Naja grundsätzlich liefert keine synchronisation immer das aktuellste ergebnis, das ist nichts als logisch...

Viele leute capen wegen g-sync ihre fps... wenn ich die fps auf 140 cape... aber eigentlich ingame zb. 240 fps erreiche, hast du im schlimmsten fall doppelt so viel input lag wie wenn du keine sync an machst.

Ich selbst binAbsoluter fan von g-sync... und habe es eigentlich beim Zockem immer aktiv.

Aber trotzdem gibt es eine leichte verzögerung... auch wenn die nur daher kommt, dass der Monitor aufs aktuelle Bild der GPU warten muss


----------



## supermatze1994 (29. August 2019)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Spiel läuft im exklusiven Vollbildmodus??(Borderless Window genügt meist nicht für g-sync)
> [...]



Ist mit "exklusivem Vollbildmodus" einfach nur Vollbild gemeint oder muss dieser gesondert aktiviert werden?


----------



## Painkiller (2. September 2019)

supermatze1994 schrieb:


> Ist mit "exklusivem Vollbildmodus" einfach nur Vollbild gemeint oder muss dieser gesondert aktiviert werden?


Mit "exklusiver Vollbildmodus" ist der ganz normale Vollbildmodus gemeint. Das ist nur eine andere Bezeichnung dafür. Wenn der exklusive Vollbildmodus deaktiviert ist, nutzt das Spiel den Borderless Window-Modus.

Ich glaube er meint damit das dies je nach Spiel unterschiedlich ist. Die meisten Spiele machen das aber nach  wie vor so: 
Mit Vollbildmodus ist meist der exklusive Vollbildmodus gemeint,  während der Borderless Window-Modus extra aktiviert werden muss. 

Das Spiel (bzw. du) setzt Auflösung und Wiederholrate bei exklusiven Vollbildmodus selbst, und kann  dementsprechend auch V-sync und FreeSync & G-Sync nutzen. Allerdings hast du dadurch eine kurze Wartezeit beim raustabben aus dem Spiel und kannst nicht das  Spiel im Hintergrund laufen lassen und ein anderes Fenster drüber ziehen.

Beim Borderless Window-Modus hast du quasi nur ein Fenster, das den ganzen Bildschirm abdeckt. Du kannst aber jederzeit ein zweites Fenster über das Spiel ziehen. Ist dieser Modus aktiv läuft im Hintergrund der Desktop Window Manager weiter. Dadurch kannst du beim nutzen von V-Sync zum Beispiel Probleme mit Ruckeln bekommen, da der Desktop Window Manager nochmal versucht das ganze zu syncen.


----------



## rv112 (26. September 2019)

Ich hab ähnliches Problem mit meinem LG 27GL850 G-Sync compatible. Ich habe nur G-Sync aktiv, kein V-Sync und die FPS auf 142 limitiert. Im unteren Bildbereich habe ich damit Tearing, der Monitor zeigt jedoch auch 144Hz an. Erst wenn ich die FPS unter 140 limitiere, springt der Monitor auf unter 140Hz um und es ist kein Tearing mehr. Ist die GPU jedoch am Limit und schafft nur 142 oder 143FPS, zeigt der Monitor auch 142 oder 143Hz an. Ich verstehe nicht was da der Unterschied ist. Ist das so alles korrekt und muss ich V-Sync zusätzlich nutzen? Dachte eigentlich mit G-Sync und 142 FPS bin ich vor Tearing sicher. Der Monitor unterstüzt G-Sync (bzw. adaptive Sync) von 30-144Hz.

Beispiel hier: (G-Sync aktiv, FPS auf 142 limitiert)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (26. September 2019)

Womit habt ihr die Frames limitiert? Habe festgestellt, dass die spielinternen Limits nah an der oberen Grenze noch etwas Tearing zeigen, während treiberseitige wie RTSS manchmal besser funktionieren, zumindest für G-Sync Compatible und Freesync.


----------



## rv112 (26. September 2019)

Ingame, da das laut Blurbusters den geringsten Inputlag hat.


----------



## supermatze1994 (7. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Leute, muss den Thread noch mal aufwärmen. Der damalige Tipp, Vsync im Treiber zu aktivieren, Ingame dann zu deaktivieren und die FPS zu begrenzen (in meinem Fall auf 130FPS) hat bis zu dem gestrigen Apex Patch super funktioniert. Auch mit einem Upgrade auf die RTX 2080. Über den Afterburner und RTSS lasse ich mir Ingame u.a. sowohl Framerate als auch Frametime anzeigen. Seit dem gestrigen Tage und obwohl ich nichts an den Einstellungen geändert habe, habe ich unruhige Frametimes, obwohl die Framerate konstant 130FPS beträgt. Ich kann beobachten, dass die Frametime trotz Begrenzung der Framerate auf 130FPS die für mich wichtige Frametimegrenze von 6,9ms (entspricht nach meiner Auffasung ca. 144Hz) ca. allen 4-5 Sekunden noch unterschreitet. Da mein Gsync nur bis 144Hz greift, kann ich Tearing wahrnehmen. Zumindest fühlt es sich nicht mehr so flüssig an.
Nun die Fragen:
Wie kann es sein, dass ein Gamepatch zu solch instabilen Frametimes trotz Cap im Nvidia Treiber führt? 
Wie bekomme ich wieder absolut glatte Frametimes bzw. das Tearing in Apex Legends weg?
Kann es noch andere Gründe für die instabile Frametime trotz Cap geben?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (7. Oktober 2020)

Ich würde mit verschiedenen Limits und verschiedenen Limitern experimentieren. Hat Apex nicht einen internen Limiter? RTSS wäre neben Treiber noch die dritte Wahl.


----------



## supermatze1994 (8. Oktober 2020)

Ja, der interne Limiter limitiert zwar auch die FPS hinreichend gut, jedoch zeigt dieser ebenfalls eine Instabilität der Frametimeverläufe analog zum Treiber, wenn die FPS Grenze erreicht ist.
Mit RTSS hingegen muss ich noch ein wenig experimentieren. Es scheint jedoch, dass der dort verwendete Limiter rigoros die Regelung des Caps über die Frametimes realisiert. Ist das Limit auf 135FPS eingestellt, fällt die Frametime in keinem Fall höher als 7,4ms aus. Top. Danke für den Tipp @PCGH_Manu

Vor dem Gamepatch hat der Limiter im Treiber super funktioniert. Warum das nach dem Patch nicht mehr der Fall ist, verstehe ich nicht


----------



## Nathenhale (8. Oktober 2020)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Womit habt ihr die Frames limitiert? Habe festgestellt, dass die spielinternen Limits nah an der oberen Grenze noch etwas Tearing zeigen, während treiberseitige wie RTSS manchmal besser funktionieren, zumindest für G-Sync Compatible und Freesync.


Aber gab es dann nicht Probleme mit Seltsamen Frametimes Spikes ? Oder verwechsele ich da was . Meine nämlich gelesen zu haben das man immer so agieren sollte FPS Limit in Game dann via Rtss und erst wenn beides andere nicht Funktioniert im Treiber.


----------

